# Conectar programador max232 al pics 18f452?



## todesengel (Nov 19, 2008)

bueno mi consulta es la siguiente:
 me hice un programador de pic sencillo con un max232 es el de la foto adjunta pero no se en que pines del pic18f452 conectar tx y rx para poder cargar el programa  espero que alguien me pueda ayudar gracias



si me equivoque de subforo perdonen soy nuevo aqui


----------



## DMag00 (Nov 19, 2008)

Revisa este enlace aqui existe un bootloader para este tipo de PICS y ademas vienen proyectos completos; tal vez ahi encuentres lo que buscas.

Puedes conseguirte el datasheet del PIC y recuerda que se hace una conexion cruzada es decir

TX>>>RX
RX>>>TX

http://www.microchipc.com/


----------



## todesengel (Nov 19, 2008)

gracias pero a que  pines del pic18f452 se conectan esa es mi duda

es decir que pin del pic es tx y rx para poder cargar el programa


----------



## Ferny (Nov 19, 2008)

A ver eso lo encuentras en el datasheet:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/39564c.pdf

Ve a la sección "Pin diagrams", ahí están puestos... pines 25 y 26


----------



## todesengel (Nov 19, 2008)

ok gracias pero yo via visto en unos manuales que eran por el 39 y 40  se puede programar por varios pines?


----------



## Ferny (Nov 19, 2008)

Te puedo confirmar que son el 25 y 26. Tengo una plaquita que usa el 18F442 (similar al 18F452) y el max232 se conecta por los pines 25 y 26.


----------



## todesengel (Nov 19, 2008)

ok muchas gracias ferny 
pero tengo una ultima consulta el Vpp que es del pin 1 es de +15 o +5 volt


----------



## Ferny (Nov 19, 2008)

Con +15V fundes el pic, sólo soporta hasta +13.25V. Y con +5V no lo programas.

He programado pics hasta con 8V, yo creo que con que le metas unos 10V para asegurar debe ser suficiente...


----------



## todesengel (Nov 21, 2008)

lo conecte bien y funciono pero ahora tengo otra pregunta para gargar los datos voy a usar el winpic800  v3.63 c  pero en una parte donde dice configuracion>>hardware   me pregunta que hardware   estoy utilisando  no se como se llama el de la foto ay se puede observar una lista  que es esta:

jdm programmer
pic scholl
pic burner
te20

todos estos trabajan con interfas COM cual de estos es el de la foto


----------



## Ferny (Nov 21, 2008)

Normalmente es el JDM, si no va intenta con el TE20...


----------



## sony (Abr 13, 2009)

hola amigos yo quiero hacer un programador igual funcionara para el 16f84
gracias por la respuesta saludos


----------



## gzaloprgm (Abr 13, 2009)

Parece que todesengel está medio confundido. El circuito que subió solo sirve para pics que poseen un bootloader. En tal caso habría que usar el cargador de firmware que generalmente viene con el bootloader.

En caso de que sea un pic nuevo, no poseen bootloader por lo que la primera vez habria que programarlo con un programador normal, generalmente JDM por su bajo costo y facilidad de fabricacion.


----------



## sony (Abr 13, 2009)

gzaloprgm dijo:
			
		

> Parece que todesengel está medio confundido. El circuito que subió solo sirve para pics que poseen un bootloader. En tal caso habría que usar el cargador de firmware que generalmente viene con el bootloader.
> 
> En caso de que sea un pic nuevo, no poseen bootloader por lo que la primera vez habria que programarlo con un programador normal, generalmente JDM por su bajo costo y facilidad de fabricacion.


ok gracias por la respuesta.
voy a hacer un programador jdm
saludos


----------



## frivoldeux (Jul 1, 2009)

Asi es al parecer hay una confusion muy grande aqui, una rapidisima explicacion para esto.

Hay archivos bootloader para varios tipos de pics, estos solo funcionan para los pics que tienen comunicaon USART o comunicaion serial para casos sencillos. El archivo bootloades es un programa que alguin muy ingenioso hizo y la neta esta medio complicado explicar el programa, cosa que ni intentare para este caso. Tu tienes un pic 18f452-i/p, como lo dijo el amigo ferny en palabra muy bonitas, Tienes que aprender a leer el DataSheet que te ayudara mucho para programar los pics, sea el que sea. Efectivamente para casi todos los pics (o todos) las patitas de transmisión serial son las 25(tx) y la 26(Rx) Repito, Comunicacion Serial, Esta no es la maera de Cargar un pic (quemar malamente dicho) si tienes el tiempo de leer el datasheet veras que las patitas 40 39 y 38 son PGC PGD y PGM respectivamente que estas son las que sirven para cargar el pic sin usar un bootloader.

Una vez ue hallas conseguido el Bootloader tendras que cargar tu pic por primera vez con algun Cargador Te-20 o jmd programer, el que te guste mas....Para que tu pic funcione bien tendras que redireccionar algunas cosas ya que el bootloader ocupo espacion y cambio algunas cosas dentro del pic, y si no hacemos esto el pic estara como loco, te lo voy a poner tal como debe de ser para que no tengas problemas y lo explico para quien se queira meter mas a fondo. Esto es programandolo en PIC C Compiler (PHW)

#include <18F452.h>                                    //Definimos el tipo de micro
#fuses HS,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP         //Cristal HS (high speed) no se usa el perro guardian, etc..
#use delay(clock=4000000)                          //Se usa un cristal de 4MHz (recomiendo 20 MHz)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)   //Usamos el tipo de interfaz rs232 por la cual se transmite por el pin C6 (patita 25 Tx) y se recive por la C7 (patita 26 (Rx) a una velocidad de 9600 baudios
#build (reset=0x200)                                    //Mandamos el reset a la direccion 0x200 por culpa del bootloader que nos ocupo el espacio reservado por el reset originalmente.
#build (interrupt=0X208)                              //Lo mismo hacemos con las interrupciones.
#ORG 0X0000, 0X01FF                                  //Y ahora el origen se encuentra en 0x012ff o sea "home" cambio

void BOOTLOADER() {                                   //Pequeñisima subrutina para evitar el bootloader cada vez que carguemos el pic por medio de trasmision serial.
      #ASM
         NOP
      #ENDASM
}

Despues de aqui ya va todo lo que tu quieras pero te pongo lo que }es conveniente poner. Espero y me hagas el favor de ller el datasheet para que entiendas el porque esto aunque lo explique.

#byte PORTA= 0XF80
#byte PORTB= 0XF81
#byte PORTC= 0XF82
#byte PORTD= 0XF83
#byte PORTE= 0XF84

Lo que estoy haciendo es dandole nombres a las direcciones de los puertos como PORTA (tu le puedes poner cualquier nombre, pepito, panchito, lo que tu quieras y despues esas direcciones, que si te fijas en el datasheet son las direcciones para cada puerto del microcontrolador. y por facilidad mia yo les puse esos nombres.

Ahora si apartir de aqui depende completamente de ti el programa que vallas a crear.

Espero haber aclarado la duda entre programar un pic por comuinicacion Serial y Programarlo por su forma natural.

Por cierto si el diagrama que pusiste no te funciona me dices para darte uno que funke, aunque creo que si te funcionara. procuara poner leds en la transmisión y recepcion para que veas cundo trasmites y cuando recives. Recurda poner cada patita con cada cual 11 con 25 y 12 con 26  o sea tx c del 232 con tx del pic y rx del 232 con rx del pic. 

Nota, Ten mucho muchisimo cuidado con la alimentacion del pic, porque donde lo pongas mal no es muy seguro que sobreviva, Todo esto se alimenta con 5v con un rango de +- .25 V.

Alguna duda.... Pues me dicen. Espero y les sirva una vez mas.


----------

